# Accidental Breeding



## Paulfarms (Aug 21, 2011)

I purchased 2 bunnies(dutch 6 wks old & mini rex 8 wks old) in May.I was told both were females.They have mounted each other and people say that's normal. My dutch is pulling her fur and carrying hay in house. I  noticed it 2 days ago. Hasn't done it again. Checked my mini IT'S A BOY!!!.How do I know if my dutch is really pregnant, and are they to young to have bred?I need time to build another cage.Any input is helpful . Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 21, 2011)

Paulfarms said:
			
		

> I purchased 2 bunnies(dutch 6 wks old & mini rex 8 wks old) in May.I was told both were females.They have mounted each other and people say that's normal. My dutch is pulling her fur and carrying hay in house. I  noticed it 2 days ago. Hasn't done it again. Checked my mini IT'S A BOY!!!.How do I know if my dutch is really pregnant, and are they to young to have bred?I need time to build another cage.Any input is helpful . Thanks in advance.


If she's not bred now, if you continue to keep the" Known" buck in the cage she will be.  It's amazing how young rabbits can start kits.  But it's dangerous for young does to start kits.  Hope it's just a false alarm and they are just "going through the motions".  I get something temporary until you build another cage.   And that temporary cage can be used for the kits that you might possibly be getting.  Hope not! 

Just to let you know, it's really tough to know the sex of young rabbits.  If you read some of the threads in the Rabbit Section, this is not uncommon. :/


----------



## poormans_99 (Aug 24, 2011)

I had some does in 3 temp cages and  picked up a dwarf buck and put him in 4th cage, next morning found buck in his cage, 30 days latter 3 littles on wire. Boy was I surprised. Managed to save part of the kits


----------



## poormans_99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Blame the little buck cause caught him going thru wire


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 24, 2011)

poormans_99 said:
			
		

> Blame the little buck cause caught him going thru wire


Those bucks will do anything to get to does.  You know how them men are.  LOL!  If they want it, they will get it.  Sorry to hear about all the extra kits but it does happen.  Nature is amazing.  If there's a will, the buck will find a way.  Hardwired!


----------



## Paulfarms (Sep 2, 2011)

Went out Wed morning everything normal.Wed evening lots of fur and 2 little moving"lumps".Thurs morn 2 more" lumps".Moved male out of cage.He's not eating as much and he's getting fixed next thurs. BF wants to put wire partition in mamas cage so they can be near each other (heard horror stories of putting them back together and one killing the other)I said they can breed through the wire .He says no. Who is right ? I really don't want more bunnies.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 2, 2011)

Paulfarms said:
			
		

> Went out Wed morning everything normal.Wed evening lots of fur and 2 little moving"lumps".Thurs morn 2 more" lumps".Moved male out of cage.He's not eating as much and he's getting fixed next thurs. BF wants to put wire partition in mamas cage so they can be near each other (heard horror stories of putting them back together and one killing the other)I said they can breed through the wire .He says no. Who is right ? I really don't want more bunnies.


Yes, they can breed through the wire.  Have read many stories about 'accidential' through partition.  Get him another separate crate.   

And you are right, you need to remove the buck while the doe has kits.  Buck could kill kits, or doe could kill buck, or doe could kit her own kits.  It's strange but that's a bunny.  Or should I say a wild animal.  Rabbits are still hardwired to populate.  Because they are so high on the food chain.  Meaning they are the food.  Just the way it is. 

Also when you are ready to wean the kits, make sure you read the thread on sexing the rabbits.  Don't want more bunnies because they breed like... rabbits.  They do start young as you are well aware.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Sep 2, 2011)

Paulfarms said:
			
		

> Went out Wed morning everything normal.Wed evening lots of fur and 2 little moving"lumps".Thurs morn 2 more" lumps".Moved male out of cage.He's not eating as much and he's getting fixed next thurs. BF wants to put wire partition in mamas cage so they can be near each other (heard horror stories of putting them back together and one killing the other)I said they can breed through the wire .He says no. Who is right ? I really don't want more bunnies.


Yes, they can breed through wire.  Keep them separated and keep the bucks cage away from the does so you won't have any more accidental litters.


----------



## doubled (Sep 6, 2011)

I think I would pay 100 dollors for someone to video this    ( not photoshop it) I have had males next to females for 30 years and never had a quote:" Accidental Breeding-thru the wire" she has to roll forward and he has to cup under her for copulation to happen. 
      He would have to climb up the cage and hang on while she backed up to the wire almost with her butt off the floor . Watch next time you breed and picture that happening with a wall of wire in between them.


----------



## Mrs.Smith09 (Sep 6, 2011)

Paulfarms said:
			
		

> Went out Wed morning everything normal.Wed evening lots of fur and 2 little moving"lumps".Thurs morn 2 more" lumps".Moved male out of cage.He's not eating as much and he's getting fixed next thurs. BF wants to put wire partition in mamas cage so they can be near each other (heard horror stories of putting them back together and one killing the other)I said they can breed through the wire .He says no. Who is right ? I really don't want more bunnies.


I have kept bucks next to does many times with no problems. However I would worry that he might of rebred her after she had the babies. As I have never kept bucks and does together I don't know if they can breed right away again like guinea pigs and other small animals.

Good luck witht he babies


----------

